

Apple to iPhone devs: Keep on developing for Jailbroken iPhones guys! - vlad
http://blogs.zdnet.com/hardware/?p=1511

======
boucher
People have to realize that this was a "Wow, we're just not ready for this
yet," and not a "go away and never come back."

It may have been worded a little poorly, but Apple isn't trying to shut
developers out. They're just asking for more time.

~~~
mechanical_fish
Yeah, this is just one of the worst pieces of writing in the history of P.R.
-- if it had been phrased properly nobody would have even noticed. If Steve
Jobs had composed the memo people would be _grateful_ to have gotten it.

Given that the public version of the app store doesn't even _exist_ yet, why
should we be surprised that Apple is not yet willing to take your $99 for the
right to sell something there? Hell, if Apple _was_ taking the $99 now, in
exchange for nothing but promises, people would be complaining about _that_.

~~~
allenbrunson
i applied to the developer program because that's how you get the key
necessary to install apps on an actual iphone. until you get that key, you can
only write apps for the built-in aspen simulator.

i'll gladly pay 100 bucks to install my apps on my actual iphone, if and when
apple will let me.

------
Glimjaur
Does anyone have any theories on why Apple is acting the way they do (except
the ones raised in this article), could it be legitimate?

Have we heard of any third-party developers that has been accepted into the
beta program?

~~~
moog
Apple are overwhelmed by the positive response to the SDK. Wasn't it 100k
downloads in the first 24 hours? All this talk saying third-party devs will be
locked out is nonsense. Steve Jobs wants to sell all the apps you can code
through the iTunes App Store. He takes 30%, remember.

